# Enduro-Helm vs. Fullface



## EDC101 (20. Juni 2014)

Moin,

seit dieser Woche habe ich mein neues Bike (Cannondale Jekyll 2015). Zuvor bin ich ein Hardtail gefahren.

Da ich nun eher Enduro fahre überlege ich mir ein Fullface Helm anzuschaffen, zögere jedoch noch etwas. In der Regel fahre ich Touren um die 1000-1500 Hm / 30-40km

Was nutzt Ihr für solche Zwecke? Fullface oder ein regulären MTB Helm der etwas tiefer geschnitten ist?

Jetzt wo ich es etwas grober angehe, dachte ich ein Fullface bietet mehr Schutz und ist die bessere Wahl.

Im Moment zur Auswahl stehen:

MET - Parachute: http://www.met-helmets.com/index.php/mtb/17-products/mtb/87-mtb-parachute
(Leichter Fullface mit guter Belüftung)

iXS Trail RS: http://products.ixs-sportsdivision....ection/helmets/trail-rs.html?___from_store=en

Giro Cipher: http://www.giro.com/eu_en/cipher.html/

Eigentlich bin ich noch fortgeschrittener Anfänger - da sieht es ja schon etwas affig aus mit einem Fullface rumzufahren.

Viele Grüße,
EDC


----------



## ventizm (20. Juni 2014)

kommt drauf an wie du "enduro" definierst... grundsätzlich würde ich von einem FF eher abraten, wenn du nicht mindestens 90% der strecke bergab fährst.

ich hab das eine zeitlang gemacht (touren mit fullface), was dann irgendwann dazu geführt hat, dass ich den FF die meiste zeit am rucksack hatte und nur bergab mit helm gefahren bin. es wird, besonders im sommer, einfach sehr heiß unter einem FF und die atmung ist auch nicht mehr so optimal. hab dann wieder auf einen "normalen" helm umgestellt, da ich mein kopf einfach durchgehend geschützt haben wollte, ohne dabei zu schmelzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridl89 (20. Juni 2014)

ein FF ist auf Dauer bei Touren eine Qual.
Zu groß, zu schwer und 80% der Zeit auf deinem Rücken weil er auch sehr heiss ist und die Atmung behindert.

Einfach ein ordentlicher Enduro/AM Helm wäre mein Tipp, http://products.ixs-sportsdivision....ection/helmets/trail-rs.html?___from_store=en  sieht ja schon mal sehr gut aus!
Einfach drauf gucken das der Helm auch ordentlich über den Hinterkopf gezogen ist.

Mehr Schutz, bietet ein FF aber alle mal.


----------



## EDC101 (20. Juni 2014)

Okay, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich einen Enduro/AM Helm in Betracht ziehen. Den iXS hatte ich schon anprobiert, gibt es noch nennenswerte alternativen, die man unbedingt noch testen sollte? Preis bis 170 Euro finde ich ok, es geht ja schließlich um die Sicherheit.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juni 2014)

Warum nicht den neuen Met aus Deinem Link, dann hast Du Beides. Sicherlich nicht den Schutz eines komplett laminierten FF-Helmes für DH aber immerhin einen optionalen Kinnschutz. (Ich fahre steinge und bergablastige Touren in den Alpen auch mit dem Spezialiced Deviant, ordentlich belüftet aber es gibt ihn nicht mehr und drum werde ich mir auch den neuen Met anschauen, denn bei einem Kieferbruch werden Ober- und Unterkiefer über Wochen miteinander verdrahtet, immerhin mit einem Loch für den Strohhalm und Du hast auch eine Zange dabei für Notfälle  das möchte ich nicht unbedingt erleben...)


----------



## EDC101 (20. Juni 2014)

Ja der Met sieht gut aus, leider habe ich Ihn bisher in keinem Laden gesehen. Den gibts soweit ich weis ja nur in zwei Größen


----------



## malmo (20. Juni 2014)

jups, in den größen 54-58cm und 59-62cm...
Auf der MET-Website steht ja auch, erst ab Juli 2014 erhältlich, dann dauerts whrs nochn bissl, bis er in die Läden kommt. Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus!


----------



## EDC101 (20. Juni 2014)

Dann heißt es wohl geduldig sein...


----------



## Kharne (20. Juni 2014)

Dem MET vertraue ich nicht, Wenn man sich mal anguckt wie der Kinnbügel aussieht wenn man die Fresse so richtig im Boden vergraben hat will ich nicht wissen wie der MET dann aussieht. Und das ist imho der einzige Grund nen FF zu fahren -> So hohe Geschwindigkeit, dass man die Hände nicht mehr nach vorne kriegt vor dem Einschlag.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2014)

Ich warte auf dieses Schmuckstück:
http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/

Einen FF wird auch dieser nicht ersetzen.


----------



## pndrev (24. Juni 2014)

Warum nicht beides? Auf Touren mit langen Anstiegen und Abfahrten habe ich meist beide dabei, einen dann halt auf den Rucksack geschnallt. Der AM Helm stört da kaum bei der Abfahrt, und berghoch ist der FF - richtig festgeurrt - auch kaum zu merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juni 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich warte auf dieses Schmuckstück:
> http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/
> 
> Einen FF wird auch dieser nicht ersetzen.


Für viele Einsätze aber genügen!
Das auf dem Bild sieht wirklich aus wie ein Specialized Deviant mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel! (Ist einer, auf dem Windschild sieht man die Aussparung samt Löcher fürs "Specialized Schildchen")
Der Vorteil dieser Variante vom Deviant dürfte sein, daß man ihn mit einem Handgriff "öffnen" kann.
Ende 2014 marktreif, heißt das nun er wird dann auch produziert?

Den neuen MET gäbe es ab Anfang August, so die Aussage der Fa. Hartje.


----------



## amaz1ng (24. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe mir die Woche den IXS Trail RS gegönnt, Klasse Helm  aber selbst da schwitzt man schon sehr schnell.
Würde mir keinen FullFace fürs Touren hohlen.
Auch keine so Mischhelme, hatte der Händler auch, sah grauenvoll aus (zumindest das Modell) 
Für die Zukunft, heißt also wenn mehr Fahrerisches können und ein entsprechendes Bike vorhanden sind, werde ich mir noch einen FF dazuhohlen, dann kannste die kleinen Trails mim ENduro Helm fahren und sobald was hartes kommt denn FF nehmen.
Auf dem Rucksack sollten das Kilo nicht so extrem zu merken sein.
Find das ist die einzig wahre Variante, so muss man keinen faulen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem zusätzlich zu meiner Halbschale (IXS Trail RS) noch einen leichten FF (Kali Avatar) gegönnt.
Für Feierabendrunden oder eher "welliges" Gelände muss auf jeden Fall die Halbschale herhalten. Für etwas steinigere/bösartigere Trails mit viel S3 und aufwärts finde ich den FF eine gute Idee, sofern es auf der Tour max. 3-4 mal "richtig" hoch und dann auch wieder "richtig" runter geht.
Längere flache Tretpassagen auf Trails sind mit FF auf dem Kopf definitiv eine Pest. Wenn sowas über längere Zeit zu erwarten ist, nehme ich lieber die Halbschale mit.
Der Vorteil vom FF spielt sich bei mir eher im Kopf ab, weil ich mich de facto seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr richtig ernsthaft auf die Fresse gelegt habe. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, mit dem Kinnbügel vor dem Gesicht sofort eine Nummer weiter vorne auf dem Rad zu stehen, da ich an schwierigen Stellen im Kopf eher bereit bin, einen Abflug nach vorne zu riskieren und nicht "absteigebereit" nach hinten gehe. Dadurch minimiert sich das Sturzrisiko natürlich gleich von vorneweg. Es ist nicht nur sicherer, sondern fühlt sich auch so an 
Bergauf schnalle ich mir den FF hinten an den Rucksack. Mit dem Evoc Freeride geht das wackel- und problemlos, und die <800g von meinem Kali Helm stören mich bergauf so gut wie gar nicht. Bergauf habe ich generell auch wenig Bedenken, ohne Helm zu fahren. Wenn doch mal ein technischer Uphill kommt, wo ich Bedenken habe, bin ich allerdings ohne Helm auch gleich ein Stückchen eher vom Rad und schiebe/trage lieber mal ein kleines Stück, was ich aber auch bislang nicht weiter tragisch fand.

Generell kann ich den Kali Avatar nur empfehlen, sofern er zur Kopfform passt:
- sehr leicht für einen FF
- schränkt mit normaler Sonnenbrille (keine Goggle) das Sichtfeld überhaupt nicht ein
- gut ausgesparte Polsterung über den Ohren (d.h. man hört alles fast genauso gut wie ohne Helm)
- keine "Atemnot" wie bei manch anderen FF Helmen

Nachteil:
- Uphill ohne Helm, sonst geht man im Sommer ein (oder man nimmt wirklich zwei Helme mit, was mir deutlich zu viel Act wäre)
- mehr Theater beim an- und ausziehen
- mehr Gewicht auf dem Kopf

Im Endeffekt muss es jeder selbst wissen, wie er sich schützen will, und was ihm das wert ist. Wie schnell und was man fährt ist da meiner Meinung nach eher eine zweitrangige Frage.
Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt, dass man Protektoren nicht deswegen braucht, weil man so krass fährt, sondern weil man evtl schlecht fährt und deswegen eher hinfällt. Selbiges gilt für Helme. Wenn man meint, dass man es braucht (und sei es nur für den Angsthasen im Kopf), dann ist es nicht affig sondern legitim.


----------



## pndrev (24. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt, dass man Protektoren nicht deswegen braucht, weil man so krass fährt, sondern weil man evtl schlecht fährt und deswegen eher hinfällt. Selbiges gilt für Helme. Wenn man meint, dass man es braucht (und sei es nur für den Angsthasen im Kopf), dann ist es nicht affig sondern legitim.




Genau das. Aber sowas von genau. Wie oft fallen in Bikeparks Kommentare wie "Fullface aber nicht fahren können!" - wenn derjenige gut fahren könnte, bräuchte er evtl keinen Fullface... Bei mir selber beobachte ich auch, dass ich mit FF wesentlich sicherer fahre, einfach weil ich mich geschützer fühle und deswegen nicht ständig an potentielle Stürze denke.

Mit ein wenig Übung ist das mit zwei Helmen auch kein so großer Act. Mir persönlich ist so eine erzwungene Verschnaufpause sogar meist ganz recht.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2014)

Muss unter dem Strich jeder selbst wissen, wie viel Schutz man haben will, und wie viele Kompromisse man bereit ist dafür einzugehen.

Ich denke beim Stolperbiken (langsames technisches Fahren von S3 und höher) ist die Aufschlaggeschwindigkeit eher geringer als beim Hochgeschwindigkeits-Downhill, daher sehe ich es da nicht ganz so eng. Das heißt nicht, dass man nicht auch wenn man in Zeitlupe auffe Fresse fliegt dass man sich richtig weh tun kann, aber man kann aufgrund der Zeit deutlich aktiver werden um das Schlimmste zu vermeiden. Auf Nummer sicher zu gehen hat aber noch nie geschadet, daher ist ein FF sicher ne gute Wahl 

Im Bikepark mit schnelle Abfahrten, viele weite/hohe Sprünge, da sieht die Welt einfach anders aus, da halte ich auch ein Neckbrace mit gesamter Ritterrüstung für wichtig.


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich denke beim Stolperbiken (langsames technisches Fahren von S3 und höher) ist die Aufschlaggeschwindigkeit eher geringer als beim Hochgeschwindigkeits-Downhill, daher sehe ich es da nicht ganz so eng. Das heißt nicht, dass man nicht auch wenn man in Zeitlupe auffe Fresse fliegt dass man sich richtig weh tun kann, aber man kann aufgrund der Zeit deutlich aktiver werden um das Schlimmste zu vermeiden. Auf Nummer sicher zu gehen hat aber noch nie geschadet, daher ist ein FF sicher ne gute Wahl



Das sehe ich genauso wie du. Genauer gesagt ist meine Erfahrung nicht nur, dass man seltener auf die Fresse fliegt, sondern dass man sogar meistens auf den Füßen landet. Interessanter Weise ist diese Erfahrung in dem Moment, wo ich eine tricky Stelle fahren soll dem kleinen Schisser im Hirn irgendwie nicht zu vermitteln. Und wie du schon sagst: die Möglichkeit, dass man sich irgendwie doch dämlich ins Steinfeld wirft ist immer gegeben. Vor allem, wenn man nicht nur das fährt was man eh schon perfekt kann, sondern seine eigenen Grenzen hin und wieder erweitern will. Daher: better safe than sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDC101 (24. Juni 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Wie oft fallen in Bikeparks Kommentare wie "Fullface aber nicht fahren



Genau davor habe ich Angst. Sieht ja schon etwas komisch aus als fortgeschrittener Anfänger auf den Trails zu eiern


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2014)

dann stellst du dir einfach den Kommentator mit zusammengedrahtetem Kiefer und Strohhalm vor, lachst kurz, und fährst weiter


----------



## chumbajk1 (24. Juni 2014)

wer sowas ablässt,braucht vermutlich keinen helm,weil er nichts schützen braucht.kann doch jeder fahren,wie er oder sie möchte.und wenn sich jemand mit lederkombi aufs cc rad setzt,find ich das auch noch ok.ich hab für enduro so ein enduro helm,der halt im nacken tiefer geht,find ich total gut,aber im park immer ff

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDC101 (24. Juni 2014)

Welche FF Helme sollte man noch auf dem Schirm haben? Hauptkriterien: Gut belüftet und leicht.

Den Giro Cipher und den Kali Avatar werde ich mir genauer ansehen - am Wochenende beginnt die Händlersuche, die welche vorrätig haben.


----------



## Symion (24. Juni 2014)

Für mich das Nonplusultra in der Kategorie: Oneal Spark Fidlock Flight DH.
- Leicht
- Fiberglas/Kevlar Hülle
- Waschbares Innenfutter
- Genialer Verschluss
- Sehr gut belüftet
- Bezahlbar


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du Größe L hast, wirst Du noch ein paar der seltenen Specialized Deviant finden, ich finde den Helm auf Grund seiner großen Belüftungsöffnungen für diesen Zweck nach wie vor genial. Er hat sogar eine DH-Zulassung und ist aus Glasfaser laminiert oder die teurere Variante aus Carbon, wobei das nicht sein muß.
Ich bin mit diesem Helm - wenn nicht gerade Hochsommer war -  schon Tretstücke gefahren, eine Dirtmurmel ist schweißtreibender.
Mußt ein wenig im Netz suchen:
http://www.specialized-stuttgart.de/shop/Helme/MTB/Deviant-II-Full-Face-Helm-Black::24.html
Die Größen von Speci Helmen sind allerdings echt speziell...


----------



## EDC101 (24. Juni 2014)

@Votec Tox
Mein Kopfumfang beträgt 58cm - da ist L wahrscheinlich etwas groß :-(


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juni 2014)

@EDC101
Da liegen wir ähnlich (habe 59) und mir paßt beim Deviant nur M, sonst habe ich meist L


----------



## Gmiatlich (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn du bei den schwierigen Passagen langsam unterwegs bist wäre doch der Helm eine Alternative:
http://www.casco-helme.de/de/produk...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=14&category_id=17

Für Bikepark brauchst du definitiv einen anderen Helm, aber um sich in langsamen und technischen Passagen zu schützen reicht der Helm sicher.
Such mal ein bisserl hier im Forum nach dem Casco Viper, ein paar ambitionierte Radler nutzen den (ich glaub einer von denen kommt aus Salzburg).


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juni 2014)

Der Caspo Viper ist in Sachen Hässlichkeit kaum zu überbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mit dem O'Neal Fury ganz zufrieden, Gewicht ok, Belüftung super, lässt sich gut auf den Rucksack schnallen.


----------



## Gmiatlich (25. Juni 2014)

Ja, der Viper ist hässlich, aber unter Umständen für den einen oder anderen Anwendungsbereich auch sehr praktisch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2014)

Avatar. Am Lenker, wenn es auf der Straße oder sonst wie einfach hoch geht. Am Rucksack, wenn es am Lenker zu nervig, aber trotzdem einfach ist. Auf dem Kopf, na wann wohl.
Ich habe eine positive Erfahrung mit dem Met erlebt, der Kollege ist seitlich in eine Mauer, Kopf voraus. So blieben die Zähne drin und sogar der Bügel blieb ganz, abgesehen von netten Kratzern.

/me und einer anderer Kollege haben wohl dazu geführt das @scylla jetzt so ein Dingens hat.


----------



## EDC101 (26. Juni 2014)

Es wurde der Kali Avatar.
So ein geiles Teil - sitzt richtig gut und ist unglaublich leicht!! Danke an alle Empfehlungen


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

gute Wahl


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2014)

Ich drück die Daumen das du ihn nie brauchst. Und ja, er ist leicht. Da fährt man auch nicht gegen den Baum!


----------



## malmo (27. Juni 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Warum nicht den neuen Met aus Deinem Link, dann hast Du Beides. Sicherlich nicht den Schutz eines komplett laminierten FF-Helmes für DH aber immerhin einen optionalen Kinnschutz...



ich dachte bis dato, dass bei dem MET Parachute 2014 der Kinnbügel abmontiert werden kann. So liest es sich auch aus dem Bericht von MTB-News.de in diesem Artikel http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...met-parachute-revival-und-mehr-eurobike-2013/

Recheriert man weiter nach Tests und Videos zu diesem Helm, heisst es allerdings, dass der Kinnbügel doch nicht abmontiert werden kann... z.B. hier: 




Was stimmt denn nun?

Grüße malmo


----------



## pndrev (27. Juni 2014)

Abmontieren geht sicher, die Frage ist, ob man ihn auch wieder *an*montieren kann.


----------



## Symion (27. Juni 2014)

Der neu entwickelte hat wohl keinen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel mehr. Die alte Konstruktion war allerdings auch sehr fragwürdig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

Das Ding hat so viele Löcher, dass es für mich den Anschein macht, als könnte man es auch mit festem Kinnbügel beim Uphill einfach anlassen (wenn es nicht gerade 30°C im Schatten hat)


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juni 2014)

Schaut mal in den News hier, er trägt doch den neuen Met und da sieht man genau die "Verschraubung":
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ews-...ichtweite-rennbericht-von-justin-leov.710390/

Oder die fahren alle einen aus dem 3d-Drucker und in Serie gehen sie mit festem Bügel... ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2014)

Nika, Robert meine zurecht, das ist wieder Inmold, d.h. nach dem ersten Einschlag ist der Brei. Ich wäre damit bei Helm Nr. 2 und er bei Nr. 5 oder 6. :/


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

Jap, glaub ich auch. Daher hab ich mich für meinen Teil auch für einen "erwachsenen" FF entschieden.
Aber wer mit einem richtigen FF nicht leben kann und einen leichteren und gut belüfteten Kompromiss sucht, für den tut der Met Helm wahrscheinlich mindestens einen Einschlag lang das, was er soll. Wenn die Zähne noch drin sind kauft man sich glaub gern einen neuen Helm zum Trost. Billiger als der Zahnarzt ist es allemal immer noch.


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal zusätzlich zum Avatar den Bell Super bestellt. Je nach Strecke hab ich gerne auch mal ne Halbschale an. Mein Giro Xar wird jetzt mal ausgemustert.


----------



## bonzoo (27. Juni 2014)

Von Vecnum ist ja ebenfalls ein "Split-Helm" mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel für 2015 angekündigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (27. Juni 2014)

Der wird sicher interessant, darauf warten würde ich allerdings nicht. Wenn ich mir die Verzögerungen bei der Stütze anschaue, dann kommt der wenn überhaupt erst spät 2015.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal zusätzlich zum Avatar den Bell Super bestellt. Je nach Strecke hab ich gerne auch mal ne Halbschale an. Mein Giro Xar wird jetzt mal ausgemustert.


120€ AUA!


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2014)

113,90 

Hab schon für größeren blödsinn mehr Geld ausgegegen.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

Fast alle von den etwas weiter runtergezogenen und stabileren "Enduro" Halbschalen kratzen an der 100€ Marke. Von daher eigentlich eher normal.
Ich häng mir ja auch alle Nase lang mal ein neues 100€ *irgendwas* ans Fahrrad, nur um es dann bei der nächsten Gelegenheit gegen einen Stein zu klatschen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2014)

Bei den beiden Aussagen von euch zwei melde ich mich auch mal. 

Nun ja, ich würde ihn nie nehmen, denke ich, also brauch ich ihn schon mal nicht kaufen, Rene.


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2014)

Ichm fahre halt eher mehr mit Halbschale. Von daher schon ok.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juni 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Von Vecnum ist ja ebenfalls ein "Split-Helm" mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel für 2015 angekündigt...


Wie zuvor schon disskutiert ist der Splithelm auf der Homepage von Vecnum eher ein auseinander"gesägter" Specialized Deviant mit Schuberth-Klapphelmhäckchen  ich hoffe auch, daß er mal in Serie kommt aber bis dahin muß man wohl was anderes aufsetzen...

Und wenn der Met keine laminierte Außenschale hat sondern Inmold ist, dann überlege ich mir das auch zweimal, dann ist er eigentlich wirklich nur interessant wenn der Kinnbügel einfach abzunehmen ist.
Also meinen alten Deviant hegen und pflegen!


----------



## EDC101 (27. Juni 2014)

Für alle die sich weiterhin für den MET Parachute interessieren: http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-met-parachute-hes-fullface-helm-kommt-in-serie/

Da gibts einige Daten / Infos, die mir so noch nicht bekannt waren.


----------



## malmo (27. Juni 2014)

in manchen Online-Shops wird der MET Parachute 2014 ja schon angeboten, danach kosten die Dinger so um die 170-200 Euronen..mal abwarten, wann es den offiziell auf der MET-Website gibt, bis dahin hab ich eh noch Fahrverbot -_- find ihn ja schon intressant.


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Juni 2014)

Kinnbügel nicht abnehmbar ? War mir neu. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malmo (2. Juli 2014)

Für alle die es interessiert, der MET Parachute ist ab dem 20. Juli in einigen europäischen Ländern erhältlich, in Deutschland wird er dann ab Anfang August erhältlich sein...also nochn bissl warten für diejenigen, die sich das Teil zulegen wollen!


----------

